# anti-glare screen protector fail



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Didn't even think to check what the sales rep put in my bag. Or even check while applying it.

Bad. Mistake.

I power up my phone and the screen looks horrible... like static. On a white background, it's enough to cause seizures. $14 mistake, and back to buy another pack tomorrow. sux.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

salem said:


> Didn't even think to check what the sales rep put in my bag. Or even check while applying it.
> 
> Bad. Mistake.
> 
> I power up my phone and the screen looks horrible... like static. On a white back, it's enough to cause seizures. 14 mistake, and back to buy another pack tomorrow. sux.


I go with zagg. Little steep up front, but the lifetime warranty is amazing and worth it without disrupting your beautiful new superamoled HD screen


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I used a protector like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Privacy-Screen-Protector-NEW-/380395225975?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item5891528377#ht_9584wt_922
Doesn't cover the entire face but does cover the entire screen. The privacy is nice and the matte material cancels literally all glare! It does reduce the brightness a little bit (because it's a darker tint) but that doesn't bother me much at all.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, Verizon's screen protectors are garbage, unfortunately. The thing is, with most anti-glare and/or matte protectors you're going to get a sort of colored static look. Some are finer than others, but I haven't personally used an anti-glare/matte that isn't like that to some degree.

Zagg is OK, though a bit too orange peely and rubbery to me. The lifetime guarantee is nice, however.

If you want Zagg-like protection with less orange peel and rubberiness, try Phantom Skinz. With coupons found on google you can usually get 1-2 for under $10.

I've personally become an SGP Steinheil convert. It's like nothing is even there, most are dry application though and can be tricky.

Unfortunately, I'm waiting for mine to come in the mail so I'm temporarily using a Verizon one, its kind of foggy and rainbowy and makes me sad inside


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

The screen protector I mentioned two posts up is on in this video: http://www.youtube.c...ix9J_lkw#t=470s


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

That's kind of cool...maybe I'll pull the trigger on one off ebay and check it out.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

The good thing about reputable ebayers is they're really good with returns/refunds if you're not satisfied. Especially if they're in China. It takes a while for the item to get to you but they'll refund you if you don't like it (they don't like negative feedback).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Steinheil has always been my favorite! Dunno if they are available yet but I'm sure they will be very soon! My first one was a crystal clear and I loved it - it was near impossible to tell it was there. My last one was an anti-fingerprint and I loved it - you could tell it was there but fingerprints were practically a non-issue! I think I'm going to go anti-fingerprint again with my GNex when it's available...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I got mine today at VzW and had the guy install as I always get dust or bubbles lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

well I just bought the 3 pack screen protector from verizon the non glare kind and I can honestly say this are really nice they don't take away non of the color the feel they give off is identical to the glass screen not saying the invis a shield are bad but the feel they give off is more a rubber feel there definitely not fingerprints resistant but over all I give them a 8/10









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

salem said:


> Didn't even think to check what the sales rep put in my bag. Or even check while applying it.
> 
> Bad. Mistake.
> 
> I power up my phone and the screen looks horrible... like static. On a white back, it's enough to cause seizures. 14 mistake, and back to buy another pack tomorrow. sux.


Never buy anti glare they suck. I bought a 3 pack and made them open it up to check because the rep didn't even know what they were lol very incompetent .


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

salem said:


> Didn't even think to check what the sales rep put in my bag. Or even check while applying it.
> 
> Bad. Mistake.
> 
> I power up my phone and the screen looks horrible... like static. On a white back, it's enough to cause seizures. $14 mistake, and back to buy another pack tomorrow. sux.


Having the same issue think im just going to have the phone naked for a while


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been contemplating this as well. I usually keep my phone naked because I don't like the added bulk of cases and screen protectors will start to peel up or add more friction.

Does anyone this not being gorilla glass that this screen might be more prone to scratches. I have owned a iPhone 3gs. Droid, Droid x, Droid 3. Keep there screens naked and never any scratches and I am not that easy on phones


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

I highly recommend skinomi. Or any wet screen protector for that matter. Installation requires patients but after its all said and done (24-48 hrs) it looks and feels amazing. Can't even tell its there unless u look real closely.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm telling u guys!! check out my post a few post back the one I'm using u barely notice its there and works great










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never understood screen protectors. Even the best ones make the phone look a little crappy. I've never experienced a screen scratch and my family has a LOT of phones. I've always thought they were a scam. But I see lots of people in this thread that I respect using them.

Sorry for my thinking out loud. It's really early. :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

Can someone please expand on this "orange peel" on the ZAGG screen protectors? I'm thinking of buying those since I can quickly pick some up at the best buy in town or i can get the cheap ones at the verizon store (i get a small discount there so i can probably get two sets for the price of the ZAGG). 
I had one of the cheap verizon screen protectors on my old thunderbolt and it was decent. it was a fingerprint magnet and didn't start to peel until 7 or 8 months later.


----------

